# Hi from NC :)



## Cody7489 (May 1, 2012)

Hi all, I am looking for someone fairly close to me (western NC) that has fancy mice. Particularly looking for blues and champagnes, broken pattern would be wonderful. I raised mice several years ago and look forward to doing it again


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you


----------



## Lawson Mousery (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello from Missouri, Hope you find what you are looking for. :mrgreen:


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello from Wisconsin, and welcome to the forum! Try hoobly.com, there might be someone in your area. : )


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I think having someone near you in the US is very rare. I am in Baltimore but I do have self and broken blues!


----------



## Cody7489 (May 1, 2012)

Is it common to get mice shipped? I have had fish, snakes, horses shipped before but never mice. I'd love to get some show type stock instead of what is available at the local pet stores  Thanks everybody, I look forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

They do it via Delta Dash or other airlines. It is possible. 
There are breeders in Georgia, which is not tooo far, and also Virginia (eastern though) and a few in TN. I drove two states away for my first show mice and now I am having the next batch flown in from Germany with a group of folks here! It's possible, but expensive.


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi! and Welcome! im in Eastern NC!!! maybe we can talk together some more. i just started up again and im working on alot of colors anf types


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

